# Jumping Spiders?



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

Does anyone on this site know where I could buy jumping spiders?
I found a Salticus scenicus on my house, and decided to keep him, and he's starting to grow on me, so I was looking at getting another type of jumping spider, preferably bigger.
Also, do any of you guys have any experience with any jumping spiders?


----------



## PiranhasRock62 (Jun 25, 2006)

i caught one too. theyre awesome. do they grow theyre legs back?


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

You are best off catching your own..the demand for these remarkable group of spiders does not warrant the keeping of them by the largerwholesalers..so local peole with similair interests are your best bet.. http://www.gherp.com occasionally has some _Phiddipus_ species on their list...

The legs can be regenerated but it takes several molts, and this time of year is the end of the life cycle for most adults..so if the animal you caught that is missing legs eyad is an adult, it probably will not live long enough to regenerate the legs ...


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks CrocKeeper, I was waiting for you to respond.
I'll keep my eye on that page to see if any show up.
Does anyone know of any Canadian sites that deal herps and inverts?


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

why buy them? Where I live, I have too many jumping around my house (damnit, theres another one!)


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

Well man, I live in Newfoundland.
We just have the Zebra jumping spider up here.
And they're not that easy to find all the time.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I kept a couple Phiddipus audax (I believe that's correct) when I was in Florida. They are very very cool pets and some are quite attractive too.

Here's a pic, P. audax is a stunning spider...


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

Wow ace, that's probably the best looking spider I've ever seen.










Those are the ones we get here.
They're pretty cool, I just wish they were a little bigger, because it's hard to catch food for a 5mm animal.


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

lol, the ones in my house are zebra jumping spiders or something like that. they look like a mini mbumblebee put the yellow is paler


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

That's what that guy is.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Do you have access to vestigial-winged fruit flies? That's about the only commercially-available thing that I can even think of that would be close to the size you need. Springtail or termite colonies might also work--Google those and see what you think.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Those spiders can eat all kinds of things.

Including other spiders









/sees dreams of a colony of jumping spiders go down the drain

Speaking of fruit flies (and this is less hobbyist, more scientific), have you guys seen those flies that mimic the arm waving of jumping spiders with their wings? It is so cool and points to how strong the predation pressure is of these little spiders.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

acestro said:


> Speaking of fruit flies (and this is less hobbyist, more scientific), have you guys seen those flies that mimic the arm waving of jumping spiders with their wings? It is so cool and points to how strong the predation pressure is of these little spiders.


Yes! I've seen a doc where they had a segment on that fly. Was amazing the very close look it was able to pull off. very good example of adaptation.


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

Even though spiders scare the **** outta me, maybe I should capture one of those jumping spiders for a pet lol!


----------

